# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oosronsteking

## saneke

ik zou graag willen weten wie er ook te kampen heeft met een vervelende oorontsteking en die vervelende siuatie's die erbij komen??

----------


## D1ana

De klachten zijn heel snel op te lossen met een kruidenkuurtje. Dan stoom je een aantal keer met een kruidenzakje en is de ontsteking supersnel weg.

----------


## saneke

dankjewel voor de tip!
van de ontsteking heb ik geen last meer maar wel van gehoorhinder en een vochtgevoel in oor geluid klinkt robot achtig en alles is onaangenaam. ben langs de specialist geweest ontsteking was weg maar die vervelende klachten kunnen noch een aantal maanden duren.

dus noch even geduld opbrengen, alvast bedankt voor je reactie. groetjes saneke.

----------

